# Parlantes ECM



## rnavarro (Oct 17, 2009)

Saludos vivo en Cartagena y hay un almacen llamado ECM ELECTRONIC el cual vende parlantes de esa marca quien tiene referencias sobre esos parlantes, estoy interesado en unos parlantes de 12" de 1200 wattios bobina de 4" cuyo precio es $195.000 y pienso ponerlos para medios, que me recomiendan.


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 17, 2009)

los parlantes ecm son chinos pero no se que tan buenos sean pero si es 4" de bobina debe ser para bajos y si el cono es llano no te sirve usa mejor uno con bobina 3"


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Si es para medios, buscaría de 6 pulgadas para abajo (el cono). 5 o 4 pulgadas por ejemplo.
Aunque habría que ver a qué te referís con "medios"


----------

